

AMD's Six-Core Phenom II X6 1090T & 1055T Reviewed - ukdm
http://www.anandtech.com/show/3674/amds-sixcore-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-1055t-reviewed

======
ukdm
"The better way to look at it is to ask yourself what sort of machine you're
building. If you're building a task specific box that will mostly run heavily
threaded applications, AMD will sell you nearly a billion transistors for
under $300 and you can't go wrong. If it's a more general purpose machine that
you're assembling, Lynnfield seems like a better option."

------
ukdm
Engadget also has links to 5 other reviews here:
[http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/27/amds-3-2ghz-hexacore-
phen...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/27/amds-3-2ghz-hexacore-phenom-
ii-x6-1090t-comes-out-for-a-
review/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weblogsinc%2Fengadget+%28Engadget%29)

------
ableal
That 6 core die photo is worth a centerfold poster (I'll be hitting tineye.com
for a larger version ;-)

I'd note that AMD's "more-for-less approach" has not been just about number of
cores - little 'details' like ECC RAM, VT instructions, or even half-decent
graphics in the chipset, have come in at lower price points, nearly down to
the budget versions.

P.S. TinEye doesn't seem to have the pic yet; a search for large images of
"amd six core phenom die photo" gets hits (many fake, cf.
[http://aceshardware.freeforums.org/phenom-
ii-x6-1090t-3-2ghz...](http://aceshardware.freeforums.org/phenom-
ii-x6-1090t-3-2ghz-with-3-6ghz-turbo-at-125w-t991.html)).

